

Is there a blogging threshold for your startup? - hai2ashwin

I read somewhere that 20 blog posts a month is about right, if you pursue blogging as a traffic acquisition strategy. Is there science to it or would you just write as much as you can (And perhaps give it way as guest posts for other blogs?)
======
bjourne
IMHO, blogging for driving traffic is really hit-and-miss. One article may
become huge and generate tens of thousands of visitors in a short time span
while hundreds other barely get any eyeballs on them. If traffic is your
primary goal, fewer articles while making sure they are as "link-baity" as
possible is optimal. Top ten lists, inflammatory titles and easily digestible
content. Also get the link to the article out in as many places as possible to
maximize the odds of it going viral.

~~~
hai2ashwin
Perhaps more than traffic, conversion should be the measure. Good content
converts, while link baits could get traffic. Seems like common sense, but
would love to see some stats or experiences if anyone has.

------
dear
One trick from some major media sites (such as CNN). They keep changing the
title of the same article to make it look like it's a new one a few times a
day.

You may learn what style of title may give the highest click rate, given the
same article.

~~~
hai2ashwin
That's interesting. I guess it would be mildly irritating though for readers
who check in more than once, in a day!

------
orangethirty
It depends on the market and product. Its rarely 20, though. Usually around
10.

